# Freshwater crab



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any freshwater crabs that can be in a 10 gallon tank with a 9 week old betta 3 neon tetras and 3 platys? Also if there are any where would you get one?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

My brother in law got a couple at Petsmart, I think. But they can crawl up your equipment and escape the tank. One of my BIL's didn't last a week in the tank... no one knows where it went.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The red claw crab sold at petsmart shouldn't be kept in a aquarium. They need land and water


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I've seen those itty bitty crabs at walmart, but I'd be worried about them pinching my betta's fins or eyes or something if it got curious enough to go near it(they always seem to be fighting in the tank).


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

The only fully aquatic freshwater crab that I know of in the aquarium trade is the Micro Crab (_Limnopilos naiyanetr_i). They are very small, about 1/2 inch when full grown and breed similar to shrimp.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Panther crabs.
However you need more neon tetra, not more species. After that you're quite full.

Micro crabs have not yet been raised to adulthood captive bred, at least when I checked a few months back it had not yet been done. Bred yes, raised no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

